# General > Member's Lounge > Nature and Conservation >  Striped rabbit from Sumatra !!!

## kuching

The Sumatran striped rabbit, one of the rarest species of rabbit in the world has been spotted for only the third time in the last 35 years in Sumatra island of Indonesia. 


More news in BBC website:


http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/asia-pacific/6530365.stm

----------


## ranmasatome

looks so un-rabbit like.. the feet especially..

----------


## Justikanz

I am wondering... Which regions are wild rabbits from?  :Huh?:

----------


## kuching

Rabbit from the mainland.

----------


## valice

Hope they continue to stay illusive.

----------

